# Έχασε η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση; (2014)



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Αν συμφωνείτε με την ανάλυση του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη, θα βάλετε τον τίτλο που έχει και το δικό του κομμάτι στην ηλεκτρονική Καθημερινή:

Εχασε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση

Το πρώτο συμπέρασμα από τη χθεσινή ημέρα ήταν εμφανές στις οθόνες μας. Είχαμε ένα ακόμη βατερλώ των δημοσκόπων. Αλλα αποτελέσματα διέβλεπαν πριν από τις εκλογές, άλλα την ώρα που διενεργούσαν τα exit-poll, άλλα όταν τέλειωσαν τα exit-poll κι άλλα ήταν τα αποτελέσματα. Αυτό σημαίνει συνολικά ότι το ενημερωτικό σύστημα πρέπει να συζητηθεί, να ελεγχθεί και να διορθωθεί.

Το δεύτερο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στις χθεσινές εκλογές έχασε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση. Οχι λόγω των αποτελεσμάτων, αλλά επειδή τα ζητήματα που αφορούν τις τοπικές κοινωνίες δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου. Ζούμε σε μια χώρα που οι πόλεις της (και δη οι μεγάλες) έχουν τα χειρότερα προβλήματα σε όλο τον δυτικό κόσμο και όλη την ημέρα χθες κουβεντιάζαμε πόσα κουκιά μαζεύει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, κι αν η Ν.Δ. συντήρησε τις δυνάμεις της. Δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου τα μεγάλα προβλήματα των αυτοδιοικητικών δομών, ούτε οι προκλήσεις που έχει. Δεν έγινε καν διάλογος για την πρόταση –που έμοιαζε να ασπάζεται και ο πρωθυπουργός– της οικονομικής αυτοτέλειας των δήμων, τη μεταφορά δηλαδή του φόρου ακινήτων στην Τ.Α. και κατάργηση της κρατικής επιδότησης.

Δεν συζητήθηκε το θέμα της διαφθοράς· το γεγονός ότι ο νόμος για τους αποτεφρωτήρες νεκρών έχει περάσει πριν από επτά χρόνια και ακόμη δεν έγινε τίποτε· το εκρηκτικό πρόβλημα των σκουπιδιών· η απώλεια του δημόσιου χώρου κ.λπ. Ολα αυτά είναι μεγάλα προβλήματα που θα τα βρούμε πάλι μπροστά μας εντελώς... «ξαφνικά».

Το τρίτο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι και η ανάγνωση των αποτελεσμάτων έγινε μόνο με κομματικά γυαλιά. Εγινε μεγάλη κουβέντα, για παράδειγμα, αν και κατά πόσο οι καλές επιδόσεις του κ. Γαβριήλ Σακελλαρίδη προοιωνίζονται νίκη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στις εθνικές εκλογές. Το γεγονός ότι ο υποψήφιος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην Αθήνα είναι φρέσκο πρόσωπο στην πολιτική, όπως είναι και ο κ. Γιάννης Μώραλης στον Πειραιά, πέρασε ασυζήτητο. Μήπως, δηλαδή, εκτός από το κομματικό μήνυμα των αυτοδιοικητικών εκλογών να υπάρχει κι ένα βαθύτατο πολιτικό αίτημα, που είναι η ανανέωση του μουχλιασμένου κομματικού συστήματος, ανεξαρτήτως των όρων με τους οποίους θα γίνει αυτή; Αν υπάρχει αυτό το αίτημα και δεν το συζητάμε τότε δημιουργείται συνολικότερο πρόβλημα στη χώρα. Αν τα κόμματα δεν κάνουν με συντεταγμένο τρόπο και με πολιτικούς όρους την ανανέωση μπορεί να την κάνει η ίδια η κοινωνία με τον χειρότερο τρόπο και απολίτικους όρους.

Το τέταρτο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι παρά τη βαθύτατη κρίση που περνά ο τόπος, το πολιτικό σύστημα (εν συνόλω) δεν λέει να αλλάξει. Ενώ, ήδη από τις εκλογές του 2010, η κοινωνία ξεκόλλησε από τον κομματικό εναγκαλισμό της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, τα κόμματα εξακολουθούν να κάνουν επιλογές με το μυαλό στον χάρτη το βράδυ της Κυριακής, δηλαδή πόσο μπλε, κόκκινο ή πράσινο θα εμφανιστεί στον χάρτη. Κι αυτό γίνεται συνταγή της καταστροφής τους. Δικαιολογημένα...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/767813/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/exase-h-topikh-aytodioikhsh


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Άλλο ένα ερώτημα, αυτό από τον Νίκο Σαραντάκο σε ιστολόγημα 100% πολιτικό:

*Νίκησε η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση;*

Το ιστολόγιο προτιμά να λεξιλογεί παρά να πολιτικολογεί, αλλά δεν ζει και σε άλλο πλανήτη. Την επομένη μιας σημαντικής εκλογικής αναμέτρησης, έτσι κι αλλιώς το ενδιαφέρον είναι στραμμένο στα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα, οπότε ένα αμιγώς λεξιλογικό άρθρο θα φαινόταν παράταιρο. Έτσι, στα επόμενα θα πολιτικολογήσω α βολοντέ, όχι σαν ουδέτερος παρατηρητής (υπάρχουν;) αλλά σαν έντιμος σχολιαστής που έχει σαφώς ταχθεί με μια συγκεκριμένη πλευρά. Έντιμος με την έννοια ότι θα πω αυτά που σκέφτομαι, χωρίς να προσπαθώ να τα παρουσιάσω πειραγμένα για να κερδίσω κάποιαν αντιπαράθεση ή να σας πείσω -και θα περιμένω φυσικά να ακούσω και τις δικές σας απόψεις. [...]
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/05/19/ekloges-3/


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι όποιος συμφωνεί με το άρθρο θα πρέπει να βάλει τίτλο «Κέρδισε η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση (αλλά δεν το καταλάβαμε)». Αυτό δεν λέει; Εκτός αν θεωρούμε εκλογές τα πάνελ της τιβί.

edit: αναφέρομαι στο άρθρο του Μανδραβέλλη, δεν είχα δει το δεύτερο ποστ.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Το δεύτερο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στις χθεσινές εκλογές έχασε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση. *Οχι λόγω των αποτελεσμάτων*, αλλά επειδή τα ζητήματα που αφορούν τις τοπικές κοινωνίες δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θέλει να πει ότι κέρδισε _ως προς τα αποτελέσματα_. Εκεί ίσως οι εκτιμήσεις του καθενός αλλάζουν από τόπο σε τόπο.

Πάντως, και το δικό μου τοπικό παράπονο ήταν ότι δεν ψήφισα σαν πολίτης με επαρκείς γνώσεις για τον τόπο του. Φταίω εγώ σε μεγάλο ποσοστό, αλλά δεν φταίω αποκλειστικά εγώ. Κάποιες τοπικές κοινότητες έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα ενημέρωσης και εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να ψηφίζουν κομματικά στην ΤΑ.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Στη μία ψήφο κρίθηκε η δεύτερη θέση:

http://ekloges.ypes.gr/may2014/dn/p..."level","params":{"level":"dhm_d","id":9192}}

Κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά!


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2014)

Γι' αυτό σε κάποιους δήμους πας να κάνεις μεταδημότευση και οι υπάλληλοι κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να μην σε δεχτούν και αλλάξει η εκλογική βάση...


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το δεύτερο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στις χθεσινές εκλογές έχασε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση. *Οχι λόγω των αποτελεσμάτων*, αλλά επειδή τα ζητήματα που αφορούν τις τοπικές κοινωνίες δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου.
> 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θέλει να πει ότι κέρδισε _ως προς τα αποτελέσματα_. Εκεί ίσως οι εκτιμήσεις του καθενός αλλάζουν από τόπο σε τόπο.



Λέει όμως για το «βαθύτατο πολιτικό αίτημα», λέει ότι «η κοινωνία ξεκόλλησε από τον κομματικό εναγκαλισμό της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης», αλλά εμείς συνεχίζουμε να μετράμε κουκιά κλπ. 

(Ότι θα εφάρμοζα ποτέ τις γνώσεις της "κατανόησης κειμένου" που κάναμε στο σχολείο δεν το φανταζόμουν τότε!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Marinos said:


> (Ότι θα εφάρμοζα ποτέ τις γνώσεις της "κατανόησης κειμένου" που κάναμε στο σχολείο δεν το φανταζόμουν τότε!)


Εγώ ξέρω τι φοβάσαι. Ότι μπορεί να πέσει θέμα σε επόμενες πανελλαδικές...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Καλό, δόχτορα!

Καλά, μετρά και σε ποια στιγμή του τραμπαλίσματος θα βγάλεις το ενσταντανέ. Εγώ επικεντρώνομαι στο τι δεν συζητήθηκε:

Δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου τα μεγάλα προβλήματα των αυτοδιοικητικών δομών, ούτε οι προκλήσεις που έχει. Δεν έγινε καν διάλογος για την πρόταση –που έμοιαζε να ασπάζεται και ο πρωθυπουργός– της οικονομικής αυτοτέλειας των δήμων, τη μεταφορά δηλαδή του φόρου ακινήτων στην Τ.Α. και κατάργηση της κρατικής επιδότησης.

Δεν συζητήθηκε το θέμα της διαφθοράς· το γεγονός ότι ο νόμος για τους αποτεφρωτήρες νεκρών έχει περάσει πριν από επτά χρόνια και ακόμη δεν έγινε τίποτε· το εκρηκτικό πρόβλημα των σκουπιδιών· η απώλεια του δημόσιου χώρου κ.λπ. *Ολα αυτά είναι μεγάλα προβλήματα που θα τα βρούμε πάλι μπροστά μας εντελώς... «ξαφνικά»*.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 19, 2014)

Συζήτηση; Τι μας χρειάζεται η συζήτηση; Όλα τα προβλήματα τα ενσωματώνει και τα υπερβαίνει το υπερσύνθημα: Αλλιώς μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ο μνημονιακός δήμαρχος, αλλιώς τα μαζεύει ο αντιμνημονιακός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Αλλιώς μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ο μνημονιακός δήμαρχος, αλλιώς τα μαζεύει ο αντιμνημονιακός.


Για το οποίο έχουν δοθεί και εξηγήσεις, όμως: «Θέλουμε τα σκουπίδια να τα μαζεύουν ιδιώτες εργολάβοι ή από μόνιμο προσωπικό των ΟΤΑ;» Κάτι που προβληματίζει και τα δικαστήρια (_«Προδήλως απαραίτητες» για το Δημόσιο έκρινε το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών τις θέσεις εργασίας των 393 καθαριστριών του ΥΠΟΙΚ_, βλ. εδώ)


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

Ίσως έπρεπε να σημειώσω ότι δεν μπήκα στην ουσία του άρθρου, αλλά στη σχέση τίτλου με περιεχόμενο, άσχετα από τη δική μου γνώμη.

(Δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ: φυσικά, άλλο είναι να μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια δημοτικοί υπάλληλοι, άλλο να τα μαζεύει ο Χ Οικονομάκης -if you know what I mean- με το διαβόητο outsourcing).

εδιτ: μα τι θα γίνει, δόκτωρ, με την περίπτωσή Σας; :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Ίσως έπρεπε να σημειώσω ότι δεν μπήκα στην ουσία του άρθρου, αλλά στη σχέση τίτλου με περιεχόμενο, άσχετα από τη δική μου γνώμη.


Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζαμε ποιος ήταν ο αρχικός τίτλος του κειμένου (αν ήταν διαφορετικός, φυσικά)...





Marinos said:


> εδιτ: μα τι θα γίνει, δόκτωρ, με την περίπτωσή Σας; :curse:


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

Άλλος έχει το όνομα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Ε, δεν χωράνε δύο καρπούζια σε μια μασχάλη, ιδίως όταν έχεις να χειριστείς εξάσφαιρο... ;)


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

Ας μπω και στην ουσία του άρθρου λοιπόν: αν ο κ. Γιάννης Μώραλης στον Πειραιά θεωρείται φρέσκο πρόσωπο στην πολιτική ομού με τον Σακελλαρίδη, και αυτό σημαίνει ότι εκτός από το κομματικό μήνυμα των αυτοδιοικητικών εκλογών [...] υπάρχει κι ένα βαθύτατο πολιτικό αίτημα, που είναι η ανανέωση του μουχλιασμένου κομματικού συστήματος, ανεξαρτήτως των όρων με τους οποίους θα γίνει αυτή... ε τότε να τη βράσω την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση και τη νίκη ή ήττα της, χίλιες φορές καλύτερα το κομματικό μήνυμα. Τα θέλει και τα γράφει ή του ξεφεύγουν;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ε τότε να τη βράσω την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση και τη νίκη ή ήττα της, χίλιες φορές καλύτερα το κομματικό μήνυμα.


Συμφωνώ. Στο #4 αυτό εννοούσα, ότι ακόμα κι αν τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν ότι «η κοινωνία ξεκόλλησε από τον κομματικό εναγκαλισμό της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης», δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε αποτέλεσμα αποτελεί _νίκη_ της ΤΑ. Αλλά, από την άλλη, στο «χίλιες φορές καλύτερα το κομματικό μήνυμα», ο άλλος θα σε ρωτήσει: «Ποιου κόμματος;»


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

Ο Μανδραβέλλης, κτγμ, δείχνει να θεωρεί «νίκη της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης» το αποτέλεσμα, κάτι σαν μυστική νίκη που δεν κατάλαβε κανείς στα πάνελ τα οποία εξακολούθησαν να μετράνε κλπ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Μανδραβέλης via nickel said:


> Το δεύτερο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στις χθεσινές εκλογές έχασε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση.





Marinos said:


> Ο Μανδραβέλλης, κτγμ, δείχνει να θεωρεί «νίκη της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης» το αποτέλεσμα, κάτι σαν μυστική νίκη που δεν κατάλαβε κανείς στα πάνελ τα οποία εξακολούθησαν να μετράνε κλπ κλπ.



Εγώ διάβασα το αντίθετο, πάντως. Θα μου πεις να μην το πάρω τοις μετρητοίς. Χμμμ....


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ διάβασα το αντίθετο, πάντως. Θα μου πεις να μην το πάρω τοις μετρητοίς. Χμμμ....


...στις χθεσινές εκλογές έχασε η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση. Οχι λόγω των αποτελεσμάτων... [... Ή]δη από τις εκλογές του 2010, η κοινωνία ξεκόλλησε από τον κομματικό εναγκαλισμό της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης
Δεν θα επιμείνω όμως, ας σταματήσουμε να κυνηγάμε την ουρά του Μανδραβέλλη να πιάσουμε την ουσία!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Η οποία ουσία δεν είναι ότι ο Μανδραβέλης γράφεται με ένα -λ-, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην το πω. Ναι, να πιάσουμε την ουσία. Μνημονιακοποιήσαμε τη συζήτηση για την Ευρώπη σε σχέση με την επόμενη Κυριακή (κι εκεί μπορεί να έχει κάποιο νόημα), αλλά η μνημονιακοποίηση της συζήτησης για την ΤΑ κάνει κακό στην ΤΑ. Και τελικά έκανε κακό και στην κεντρική πολιτική συζήτηση, γιατί μπέρδεψε ακόμα περισσότερο τον μέσο μετέχοντα στη συζήτηση.



----
ΥΓ. Ο «δόκιμος» όρος είναι, βέβαια, ο απλοποιημένος _μνημονιοποίηση, μνημονιοποιώ_.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε σύνδεσμο προς τα εικονίδια απεικόνισης της στήριξης των υποψηφίων.


----------



## Marinos (May 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η οποία ουσία δεν είναι ότι ο Μανδραβέλης γράφεται με ένα -λ-, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην το πω.


Απ' την Κοζάνη στη Λέσβο, ένα λάμδα δρόμος. :blush:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε σύνδεσμο προς τα εικονίδια απεικόνισης της στήριξης των υποψηφίων.



Ισχύει ότι το λευκό είναι «ΝΔ χωρίς καμία στήριξη/χρίσμα». Έχουμε το τοπίο όπου το ΠΑΣΟΚ ή η Ελιά δεν έχουν καν μια πινελιά; (Rhyme intended.)


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ισχύει ότι το λευκό είναι «ΝΔ χωρίς καμία στήριξη/χρίσμα».


Το μπλε μπαρμπαδελάκι δηλώνει "ΝΔ"· το λευκό ορθογώνιο παραλληλόγραμμο δηλώνει "χωρίς καμία στήριξη/χρίσμα". Όταν είναι αυτά τα δύο μαζί, τότε δηλώνεται το Boolean AND. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ/Ελιά δεν έδωσε στήριξη ή χρίσμα πουθενά, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ενώ όλοι οι υποψήφιοι που προέρχονται απ' το ΠΑΣΟΚ εμφανίζονται ανεξάρτητοι κι όχι με πράσινο (ή, έστω, χακί) μπαρμπαδέλι.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2014)

Σκάνδαλο μεγατόνων αποκαλύπτεται από μπλογκ: αφαιρέθηκαν χιλιάδες ψηφοφόροι απ' τον δεύτερο γύρο — μήπως επειδή δεν θα ψήφιζαν αυτό που θέλουν τα συμφέροντα; 
http://attikanea.blogspot.gr/2014/05/blog-post_3772.html


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2014)

Μάλλον τους ψέκασαν και γι' αυτό τους διέγραψε το σύστημα. Αλλά η εξήγηση είναι λίγο πιο πεζή, τη δίνει πιο κάτω ένας σχολιαστής:

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ;

Και όντως, η περιφέρεια Ηπείρου έβγαλε περιφερειάρχη από την πρώτη Κυριακή και έχει περίπου 400.000 εγγεγραμμένους. Άντε να εξηγήσεις τώρα σ' αυτά τα ψεκασμένα ζώα πως δεν ανακάλυψαν καμιά καινούργια θεωρία συνωμοσίας. Αχ βρε Διαδίκτυο, τι μας έκανες. Ζούσαμε στον περιορισμένο μας κύκλο των λογικών ανθρώπων και βλέπαμε τους ψεκασμένους συνωμοσιολόγους μόνο στο σινεμά. Τώρα τους βλέπουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή στην οθόνη του κομπιούτερ μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Τα σχόλια από κάτω με έκαναν να αλλάξω συκώτι...


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

Η συνωμοσία συνεχίζεται στα σχόλια, όπου κάποιος παρατηρεί: 
ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΡΙΤΟΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΔΗΜΟΥΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ;
:lol::scared::twit::mellow:
Ελα μου ντε, πώς γίνεται;

Και πιο κάτω κάποιος έχει βρει λύση: 


> Η λυση θα ηταν ενα open source e-voting software.


(αναρωτιέμαι πώς αντιλαμβάνεται το open source)


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2014)

Το ακόμα θεϊκότερο είναι ότι έχει μπει και η «δημοσιογράφος» και υπερασπίζεται αυτό που έγραψε. Και λέει «αν» έχει κάνει λάθος, θα ζητήσει συγνώμη, αλλά λέει πρώτα το εξέτασε με νομικό και μετά ανήρτησε αυτό που ανήρτησε. Φαντάζομαι στο ΥπΕσ. δεν τηλεφώνησε να ρωτήσει γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, χάρηκε απλώς που ανακάλυψε την πυρίτιδα. 

Πόσα triple facepalms, θεμου;


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

:scared: Όταν θα γίνω δικτατόρισσα της Ελλάδας θα εφαρμόσω θανατική ποινή δια λιθοβολισμού για όποιον δάσκαλο βγάζει τέτοια τούβλα. 
Μέχρι τότε όμως...


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2014)

Η Πόπη ξαναχτύπησε. 
:scared:
Το κεφάλι της στην πόρτα κατά λάθος.:twit:


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2014)

Θέλει να μαζέψει τους "Έλληνες-Ελληνόψυχους" για να "κάνει πολλά".


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2014)

Και επίσης ενημέρωσε όλα τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης. Κι αν δεν κάνουν τίποτα σημαίνει ότι είναι όλοι μια παρέα.

Έλα στην παρέα μας φαντάρε
κάτσε κι ένα τούβλο στο κεφάλι πάρε.


----------

